# success, almost



## sseipel133 (Oct 23, 2009)

So after re-installing freebsd I was able to get xorg and gnome. When starting xorg I had the same problem as before, no keyboard or mouse, and had to restart the computer to get out of it. I know, edit /etc/rc.conf, right? I did that with ee, and typed hald_enabled="YES" and dbus_enabled="YES". Also gdm_enabled="YES". The only thing that has changed since doing that is that now I have 3 terminals when I "startx" where before I had 2. Still cannot type or move cursor.By the way, I was logged in as root, and I know that the changes were saved.
What else can be done to be able to use the keyboard and mouse, and have a desktop environment?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2009)

It's hald_enable, dbus_enable and gdm_enable.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 24, 2009)

First, it's *_enable* not *_enabled*.
No need to reboot, just do:
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hal start`

And second, for xinit/startx you need a valid ~/.xinitrc file, and in other cases you might need a valid ~/.xsession file instead. Read the chapter about X11 in the handbook.


----------



## sseipel133 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks. I will try that. Hopefully that was my problem all along. Funny how little typo's can make a big difference.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2009)

A computer does what you tell it to do, not what you want it to do


----------



## vermaden (Oct 26, 2009)

@sseipel133

Many people have this problem, I have created short HOWTO for that:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------

